# Poor Gerbil :(



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Today I went into Petsupermarket looking for interesting toys for Teddy Bear... and when I passed by the gerbil cage I saw one poor baby Gerbil being attacked by the other gerbils  his face was red, puffy, and all it's hair was gone in patches on its face by where the gerbils were ripping his fur off :x I immediately told the manager and he took the baby gerbil and put him in a large cage by himself with a wheel, igloo, food, and water and put anti bacterial cream on his face and said that he would stay there until he was adopted because when he healed and would be put back he would be attacked further :? Then once the anti bacterial cream was on the small pet person was holding him and petting him and just being very caring  

 it made me happy to see that they cared for their animals with love and compassion (although, I still feel awful for the poor baby gerbil but he still was taken care of


----------

